# Troy Built Horse won't start anymore - plz help



## Andreas

Hello all,
I have a refurbished Troy Bilt Horse I got it with 2.5 hrs run time - it has now 70 hr on it. 
The engine doesn't start anymore - I checked the fuel pump and spark plugs - everything is fine - when I spray carburetor spray into the carburetor it starts instantly and runs until the spray is used up and than it just dies again.
Are there any manuals on how to take a carburetor apart out there or does anybody has a hint for me on how to fix it?

Any help is very appreciated.

Thanks
Andreas


----------



## pup1970

*lil help*

Which motor is on your troy built?


----------



## pyro_maniac69

and also post the model and spec number (I'm taking a wild stab it has a briggs on it)


----------



## ajp

sounds like dirt. If it runs and stalls the jet may be clogged. If gas spliis out the float is bad. Try removing the carb float bowl, it is held in by a bolt at the bottom of the bowl.clean it out and reinstall


----------



## Andreas

*updated information*

First of all - Thanks to you all for your great responses.
Here are some more information:

Model#
13AP60TP766

Serial#
1L055H10526

Kohler Courage 23
Twin Cyl OHV

Thanks a lot again!

Best Regards
Andreas


----------



## pyro_maniac69

are you sure you are getting fuel to the carb? Good chance that your fuel pump might not be working properly, I haven't really seen an kohler 23 horse not run due to carb issues, unless it sat with gas in it for a LONG time.

I would definatly be checking the fuel pump

also word of advice, if your fuel pump is bad, get a briggs and stratton one, they are identical, except the briggs one is normally more available, a cheaper


----------



## Andreas

Thanks Pyro - 
the fuel pump is working - I took the hose of right behind it and fuel came already out without turning the motor... with turning it was shooting out...
It is weird... it doesn't even try to start... but with the carb spray it fires right away until that is burned up.
I am trying to take a closer look now...

Thanks a lot!!!
Andreas


----------



## pyro_maniac69

are you sure that your choke is closing all the way?


----------



## Andreas

Hi Pyro,

yes I just took it apart - all the mechanical parts seem to work just fine - I am soaking it in carb cleaner just to make sure but I doubt that this was the problem - it's a Keihin Carburetor...

Thanks for responding!

-A-


----------



## pyro_maniac69

what are you doubting was the problem? the carb?

It is very possible that the carb is the problem, its just very unlikely from what I have seen personally with the 23 HP kohlers


----------



## Andreas

yes, I am not sure if the Carb is the issue since everything looked just fine and clean...
I'll put it back in tomorrow and let you know. Thanks a lot.
P.S. is it normal when I unhook the hose behind the fuel pump that gas comes out running when the motor is off?


----------



## pyro_maniac69

depends on which line, did you take the line off that was coming from the gas tank? if so, does the line sit lower than the level of gas was? if so, thats why it was pouring out, there are 3 hoses that go into the fuel pump, one from the gas tank, one from the breather system of the motor (pumps the pump to pull fuel) and one that goes from the pump, to the carb. Did you remove the correct hose?


----------



## Andreas

Yes, I removed the hose which leads from the pump to the carb - The pump sits lower than the fuel level in the tank - I just wasn't sure if the pump should hinder the gas to come out when the motor is not running. - I turned the starter and the fuel came out of the pump massively.

I heard from a friend that the gas might be gone bad... It was sitting in a shed throughout the winter with a full tank...
I am not sure if it helps to emtpy the whole tank and refresh the fuel... Correct me if I am wrong but I would think that the motor at least want to try to start even when the fuel is 6 month? the motor didn't even think about starting...
But if you think it might be a shot I'll try that.

Thanks a lot for your help!

Andreas


----------



## pyro_maniac69

it very well could be, definalty wouldn't hurt to drain it and put fresh in it


----------



## Andreas

ok - I'll try that too...
Thanks


----------



## Andreas

*Still not working...*

Hi all, I am back - I didn't get a chance to work on the Troy up till today.
I took the carburetor apart - cleaned everything with carb cleaner - everything seemed to be fine I took all the fuel out and put new in.
I tried to start it up - it cranked but nothing happened like it was before...
I tried several times to be sure that gas is going back into the carb - nothing...
Any other ideas? 
Thanks
Andreas


----------



## pyro_maniac69

Andreas said:


> Hi all, I am back - I didn't get a chance to work on the Troy up till today.
> I took the carburetor apart - cleaned everything with carb cleaner - everything seemed to be fine I took all the fuel out and put new in.
> I tried to start it up - it cranked but nothing happened like it was before...
> *I tried several times to be sure that gas is going back into the carb - nothing...*
> Any other ideas?
> Thanks
> Andreas


does this mean there is no gas being pumped to the carb than?

if you ARE getting gas pushed to the carb and it still won't work, I'm starting to wonder about an air leak now......is your choke closing all the way?


----------



## Andreas

Hi Pyro!
As far as I can tell the choke closes all the way.
Gas is pumped to the carb but what happened then I have no clue.
I took the spark plugs out again and they fire just fine. 
I did replace them too just in case - they seem to be completely dry after several attempts to start the engine with full gas and full choke... there is no gas going through the carb at all...
what is the electric component for underneath the simmer tub on the carb? seems like it controls the main gas input (needle) or something... how can I check if that thing is working?
it has 1 wire coming out of its middle (cylinder)...
Thanks again for your great help on that!!!
-Andreas


----------



## phillipmc

that is usaully a fuel sylnoid (sp?) when you turn the key to kill the engine it closes off the main jet and kills fuel to the engine thus reducing backfire. That could be your problem although this is for a briggs motor and im not very familar with a kohler. Easy way to check is place your hand on it and turn the key switch on. If you can hear it or feel it click then its working.


----------



## pyro_maniac69

phillip got it there, but when you go to get a new one (if you need one) check and see if you have a nikki carb, or a walbro carb


----------



## phillipmc

Also make sure you are getting current to the fuel sylnoid. It should be 12 volts DC


----------

